# VWs new concept EV



## Coley (Jul 26, 2007)

I could like one of those....


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

Loving it. I'd have bought it in a heartbeat...

Wonder if it'd be legal on US roads.


----------



## TwistedDSMer (Aug 7, 2011)

Looks silly to me. *shrug*


----------



## Ziggythewiz (May 16, 2010)

I like the awesome trunk. Seats one backpack comfortably. I'm still waiting for the VW XL1 to hit the dealers.


----------



## PhantomPholly (Aug 20, 2008)

The Aptera was cooler.


----------



## lowcrawler (Jun 27, 2011)

I could go without the 'exotic' styling... (not that I don't like "cool"... just that it's not always required) ... the thing I like is that this appears to be a very effective year-round work-A-to-B transportation vehicle. ... something that is sorely lacking on the market right now.


----------

